# PFB, PFM Font Formats?



## ScottW (Mar 14, 2003)

What are these font formats and will they work on a Mac or be converted to work?


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 20, 2003)

PFB, PFM are NOT Font Formats, they are files added to the fonts in which you have some extra code (not really required data) and these are not needed on MacOs (Winblah uses them, way screwed up font management system on this crappy OS). The only font types a Mac uses are TrueType (TTF), PostScript (type 1, type 2 and type 3) with Bitmaps. The last ones always come together, the PS is for printing and the bitmap is for screen display.


----------



## toast (Mar 20, 2003)

.pfb (Printer Font Binary) files contain a binary compressed outline font for use on a user's Windows system.                   

.pfm (Printer Font Metrics) files contain font metric information used by applications for laying out lines of text in a document.

Source: Adobe TechSupport


----------



## cabbage (Mar 20, 2003)

>>The only font types a Mac uses are
Don't forget .dfont files


----------



## toast (Mar 20, 2003)

.dfont files are tricky. They won't embed in any file, and they're not compatible with PC machines. What a shame ! We didn't need a new font standard... 

Fonts are the major failure of OSX. No font preview, no standard, I hate it all.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 22, 2003)

PS Type1 or TrueType... That .dfont is too weird...


----------



## toast (Mar 22, 2003)

Bad font standard...
No Finder font preview...
Crappy advanced font management...

OSX's major failure. Bis repetitas.


----------

